# Which mountain do you prefer (Mount Snow, Stratton, Killingon)?



## bman1 (Feb 4, 2015)

I usually ski Killington but I'm getting a little bored. I've hit it so many times over the past couple of years. I may hit Gore this weekend but I was thinking maybe Snow or Stratton instead. Is there much of a difference between Mt Snow and Stratton?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 4, 2015)

Mount Snow has nice trials on north face a lot of crusinng blue runs in main face nice trees to at Mount Snow better then starton I think.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 4, 2015)

i've not skied Stratton in many years but from memory both Snow and sTratton  are fun places, especially if you know your way around (which being a K regular i suspect you don't).

not to derail but if you are bored @ K and looking for something different try Magic, especially this weekend.  good snow in S VT and likely to be far less crowded than the others.


----------



## bman1 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks. I may look at Magic!


----------



## ss20 (Feb 4, 2015)

The only good things about Stratton are it's groomers, trees, and lifts.  Mount Snow has a lot more variety.  They typically groom less than half the trails on the mountain.  Ripcord will give you something with Killington-worthy steepness.  Glades are somewhat lacking though.  You've got more exposures to play with at Snow.  Crowds are rough at both mountains.


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 4, 2015)

I second magic, if you're bored at killington I don't think stratton or mt snow would be more exciting.


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 4, 2015)

Killington sucks!


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 4, 2015)

vanilla skiing


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 4, 2015)

For an alternative to Killington I'd head to Sugarbush/MRG or Stowe.


----------



## farlep99 (Feb 4, 2015)

None of the above!


----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 4, 2015)

Magic yesterday.


----------



## dlague (Feb 4, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> For an alternative to Killington I'd head to Sugarbush/MRG or Stowe.



+1  Sugarbush/MRG or Stowe all have varied terrain that compliments what you may be used to at Killington.

However, if Southern Vermont is your goal then between Mount Snow and Stratton the differences are subtle.  Stratton is a little larger and has a little more vert.  Stratton does have some classic New England type of trials with lots of turns.  Glade skiing at Mount Snow - I was told is pretty good.


----------



## skifree (Feb 4, 2015)

RustyGroomer said:


> Magic yesterday.



that looks sweet!


----------



## amf (Feb 4, 2015)

Between Snow and Stratton, I prefer the trees at Snow and the lift layout at Stratton. Snow is basically all top to bottom lifts. Stratton only has the gondi that goes top to bottom, so folks tend to get spread around a bit more. That said, lift lines at both places can get ugly. For my money though, if you are going to ski and not just cruise the only place to go is Magic. I love a place where you have to stop and think about how you are going to get down!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 4, 2015)

Have you been to Pico? Awesome terrain and much more low key than Killington next door.


----------



## bman1 (Feb 4, 2015)

I was looking for Southern VT b/c I'll be leaving from NYC Friday around 4. Stowe and Sgbush are too far. So Magic isn't too small for a weekend? Where do you stay around there?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 4, 2015)

bman1 said:


> I was looking for Southern VT b/c I'll be leaving from NYC Friday around 4. Stowe and Sgbush are too far. So Magic isn't too small for a weekend? Where do you stay around there?


most people will say no, it isn't too small for a weekend.  if you prefer groomers you might feel differently, that could be boring there.

Upper Pass lodge is nice and right there, literally.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 4, 2015)

bman1 said:


> So Magic isn't too small for a weekend? Where do you stay around there?


  Too small?  Come ski with me.  Upper Pass Lodge.  Edit: gmcunni beat me to it.  Double edit:  Help needed @ Upper Pass , just let me know.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 4, 2015)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/135332-Another-from-Magic-2-3-Classic-day  Some more pics here Bman1


----------



## bman1 (Feb 4, 2015)

Nice! So you think this weekend will still be pretty good? Looks like Magic it is!


----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 4, 2015)

There's still a ton of snow.  As hard as we tried we couldn't get to it all.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 4, 2015)

RustyGroomer said:


> Magic yesterday.



How come they didn't groom?!?! 



















 Seriously, that looks sweet!


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 4, 2015)

RustyGroomer said:


> Magic yesterday.




Man I wish I was there now. Can't wait til next weekend. Hope the snow is still good


----------



## bman1 (Feb 4, 2015)

I think their site crashed!


----------



## farlep99 (Feb 4, 2015)

Looking at weather forecasts Magic will be on like donkey kong for a little while.  No warmups in sight- this Feb should be fantastic


----------



## tekweezle (Feb 4, 2015)

I like Killington because atleast it has more terrain than I can probably ski in a day or 2.

But if you're bored of Killington,  go north-Stowe, Sugarbush, Jay,  etc....   Nothing south of it has anything you won't be bored of in a day or less.  Some are decent for a 1 day diversion but the larger ones like Okemo and Stratton are primarily for cruising. 

Sent from a Freedompop HTC Evo 4G


----------



## bman1 (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm going to hit Magic on Saturday and then maybe Mount Snow Sunday. Thanks for the heads up on Magic!


----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 4, 2015)

tekweezle said:


> ...   Nothing south of it has anything you won't be bored of in a day or less.


  Hahahahhhahaaa.  Funny.  I must be pretty FKN bored.  Like 37 years worth.


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 4, 2015)

RustyGroomer said:


> Hahahahhhahaaa.  Funny.  I must be pretty FKN bored.  Like 37 years worth.



I will say magic is one of the few (of stratton, okemo, mt snow) I don't think I'd ever get bored of, unless the snow fall was very minimal


----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 4, 2015)

I know I'm the minority here & that's ok by me.  I just never have bad days @ Magic.  It's hardly ever the same.  Always find a winning trail/spot somewhere.


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 4, 2015)

Well I'm of the opinion that a place that grooms 90% of their trails flat is always going to be more boring than a place like magic


----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 4, 2015)

bman1 said:


> I'm going to hit Magic on Saturday and then maybe Mount Snow Sunday. Thanks for the heads up on Magic!


  I cannot wait for this comparison.  Although I have HUGE doubts you'll be @ Mt. Snow Sunday.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 4, 2015)

Sometimes Mt Snow is more fun, sometimes Magic is more fun. It's always good to switch it up.

Usually skiing at Mount Snow I ski to the last chair.

Usually skiing at Magic I barely make it past 2:00PM.

Magic is clearly the more difficult skiing experience. Whether that adds up to more actual fun depends on a lot of other individual factors.


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2015)

Now hold on.  How difficult is Magic?   Depends on your ambition.  I spent a lot of time last weekend with an underconfident blue (high beginner even) skier.  She spent the day on the greens and was in heaven.  Me?  I could rip the greens and blues good, but no sweat was broken. Since this site probably has 5,000 lurkers, let's be fair and say Magic can dole it out,or Magic can be a luxury cruise.  I'll write up a more balance TR in the other folder.

Also, don't forget, if you DO get tired of Magic, you're a short ride away from Okemo, Bromley, and Stratton.  It's not like you're stuck there.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 4, 2015)

I agree Tuna.  Certainly different opinions amongst skiers, I am biased.  Just saying with the snow right now Magic is hard to beat.  Bman, if you're certain on this, have a ticket for you. Have to clear w/management for a name transfer,.... I doubt they will have a problem. $40.  If no, let me know.  Trying to get rid of this for a friend.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 4, 2015)

& Billski.  Your FB (I think) comment was awesome!!  About the beginner loving the uncrowded greens.  Made me smile.


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 4, 2015)

As has been said here many times, Mount Snow, Stratton, and Okemo are very very similar.  I would rank them as:
1. Stratton - Best glades, trails have a lot of character, best lifts, but no really steep trails, and the clientele is a too rich and obnoxious.
2. Mount Snow - Best Steeps, most trails left ungroomed, but also feels most crowded, main face trails are very flat, and Carinthia is now lost to the park rats.
3. Okemo - Biggest, but also overgrooms everything, trails are very bland, and has a bad lift layout.

Magic and Bromley are both very different than these three.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 4, 2015)

bdfreetuna said:


> Usually skiing at Magic I barely make it past 2:00PM.


Imagine if there were a high speed chair whisking you to the top. The long, slow ride on the red chair was a welcome rest for this overweight 53 year old. I was toast by two also, it was nice getting back home in time to hit the Y for a steam. We also hit Brook's in Oneonta early enough to not wait in line, or sit at the counter. Man, good thing I don't live closer to that place, I'd be knocking on 300lb's door...again.

Thinking of knocking Hickory off my list Saturday, closed since Monday's storm, picking up snow daily until Saturday. All the rustic charm of Magic, but no rest for the weary, surface lifts only. Should be another memorable first time experience. Hope I can last till noon!

Oh, haven't skied Mt Snow, prefer Killington to Stratton, but I've had some fun days at Stratton.


----------



## emilyp (Feb 4, 2015)

killington!


----------



## gladerider (Feb 4, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> nice trees to at Mount Snow better then starton I think.



really? i haven't been to snow in 2 years but snow has better glades than stratton? i guess i am missing something.

i spend most of my time in the glades and i go to stratton specifically for that reason. looks like i need a tour of snow soon.


----------



## MarieEmily (Feb 4, 2015)

Mount snow out if the 3 but magic is a good time too & with all the extra powder they just got they were open for skiing yesterday


----------



## MarieEmily (Feb 4, 2015)

Magic gets my vote!


----------



## JasonT (Feb 4, 2015)

killington


----------



## JasonT (Feb 4, 2015)

Magic is fun too.  I've spent almost every weekend in Londonderry this winter.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 4, 2015)

Here's a Mount Snow tip - unless you want to ski/ride parks, the good stuff doesn't have a "fan gun" symbol next to it on the trail map right now. Unless it's before say 9:15 or after about 3 - you're more than likely looking at a 10+ minute line for the Bluebird (and on a COLD, WINDY day, that line IMHO is worth it!!) - #3 you can get lots of quality vertical even on a busy weekend by riding fixed grip lifts the majority of the day and lastly, between the beer selection up on the summit in the Bull wheel, and down in the base lodge in the Station Taproom, I challenge anyone to show me a draught list of close to 30 selections of better top to bottom (pun intended here  ) quality nationwide, than Mount Snow offers!! :beer: 

For a hint of what I'm talking about beer wise, go to taplister.com and search for "the station taproom in west dover, Vt" and check out what they're currently pouring - quality!!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 4, 2015)

None of the above....

Hate the crowds and clientele (no offense Dr. Jeff)


----------



## canobie#1 (Feb 4, 2015)

Killington is the best.
Stratton is a million times better than mount slow.


----------



## x10003q (Feb 4, 2015)

You had the right choice already - Gore. Plus it is easier to get to than S VT from your location.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 4, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> None of the above....
> 
> Hate the crowds and clientele (no offense Dr. Jeff)



Going to Mount Snow is like going to Walmart- you see people from all walks of life.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 4, 2015)

Gore is a good choice as is Magic. I know everyone has there favorites and likes as do I and we have our dislikes. 2 out of these 3 I do not like but would still ski them for a day to mix things up if they were free and would have fun just not my choice.


----------



## 180 (Feb 4, 2015)

Learn the glades at Stratton


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 4, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Going to Mount Snow is like going to Walmart- you see people from all walks of life.



I should also add that I get bored with the terrain after 2 runs. It's a popular mountain and it's got it's but I'm definitely not it's target audience


----------



## justjen (Feb 4, 2015)

I like Killington b/c it's big... and size matters.  But I like Stratton over Mt. Snow.


----------



## FreeShred (Feb 4, 2015)

Killington hands down for freeriding, it can be a bit tricky finding your way around at first but there's a ton of great skiing/riding there and some pretty steep terrain.  Stratton is decent too.

If you like riding park, Mount Snow is the place to be on the east coast though, but very limited for freeriding.


----------



## amf (Feb 5, 2015)

bvibert said:


> How come they didn't groom?!?!!


Cause it ain't Stratton???


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2015)

180 said:


> Learn the glades at Stratton



Absolutely.  Most underrated trees in the East.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 5, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> I should also add that I get bored with the terrain after 2 runs. It's a popular mountain and it's got it's but I'm definitely not it's target audience



You're skiing the wrong runs.


----------



## billski (Feb 6, 2015)

180 said:


> Learn the glades at Stratton


  If I recall right, you can't get a good deal on tickets for Stratton.


----------



## billski (Feb 6, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Going to Mount Snow is like going to Walmart- you see people from all walks of life.



I like the duct tape crowd myself


----------



## Fowtwuntee (Feb 6, 2015)

I personally like K-town the best. The woods there are always on point, deep in the ramshead ones there is never a shortage of freshies!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 6, 2015)

Fowtwuntee said:


> I personally like K-town the best. The woods there are always on point, deep in the ramshead ones there is never a shortage of freshies!


where on ramshead?


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Not for nothing Pico was awesome yesterday. They had 5" of snow Tues & then another 5" Wed. night of light fluff. The area is closed  Tues./Wed. All that snow was just laying there waiting to be gobbled up Thurs. morning. Very quiet skiing if you know what I mean & everything was in. Parking lot was 3/4 full but you would never know that by the number of people on the mountain. Fantastic day. A little to nippy up there for me this morning so I opted to drive home.


----------



## billski (Feb 6, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Not for nothing Pico was awesome yesterday. They had 5" of snow Tues & then another 5" Wed. night of light fluff. The area is closed  Tues./Wed. All that snow was just laying there to be goppled up Thurs. morning. Very quiet skiing if you know what I mean & everything was in. Parking lot was 3/4 full but you would never know that by the number of people on the mountain. Fantastic day. A little to nippy up there for me this morning so I opted to drive home.


  Awesome!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 6, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Not for nothing Pico was awesome yesterday. They had 5" of snow Tues & then another 5" Wed. night of light fluff. The area is closed  Tues./Wed. All that snow was just laying there to be goppled up Thurs. morning. Very quiet skiing if you know what I mean & everything was in. Parking lot was 3/4 full but you would never know that by the number of people on the mountain. Fantastic day. A little to nippy up there for me this morning so I opted to drive home.



Will be there tomorrow. Much love for Pico.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 6, 2015)

I finished shoveling about 3 feet off my back deck up here at Mount Snow a little while ago - that encompassed both big storms in the last 10 days or so plus a few other over performing clippers up here.  It was light from top to bottom and even on my highly wind buffed deck, there was very little wind slab in the entire snow column - its going to be GOOD here this weekend, and that's before the 18" or so expected from Sat - Tues falls!!


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 6, 2015)

billski said:


> If I recall right, you can't get a good deal on tickets for Stratton.



How about 27.72 each for 3 people over 6 days of skiing bought the Intrawest pass for 499 and my two under 13 year olds passes are free. I know it isn't that great of a deal if I didn't have kids but for now it works. Hell I ski WAWA every Sunday so whenever I can get out I'll take it.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 7, 2015)

bman1 said:


> I usually ski Killington but I'm getting a little bored. I've hit it so many times over the past couple of years


I don't understand this post. Been a season pass holder at K for well over 10 years. Skied there quite a bit for over 40 years. I'm not bored with the place. I do enjoy skiing other mountains though but to say I'm bored with Killington doesn't compute. Put in over 30 days there last year & already up to 10 this year. I do have 4 days at other mountains this year


----------



## billski (Feb 7, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> I don't understand this post. Been a season pass holder at K for well over 10 years. Skied there quite a bit for over 40 years. I'm not bored with the place.



I understand it completely.  Everyone's different, and that makes the world go round.  

By nature I am an explorer.  I don't like hiking the same trail, ski area, bike route, nor would I want to go to the same place every year for vacation.  The world is huge, why limit yourself to the familiar?  Frankly, I'm good for one, maybe two days at the same place.  I get restless; I enjoy a challenge, something different, something unexpected, something new.  I don't feel I need to "master" anything, but I do feel the need to explore, wander meet new people and go to new places.   

Looking at this conversely, I would never dis you for being a pass-holder, nor would I say I don't understand pass-holders.  Everyone has their own reasons for doing what they do and that's OK with me.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 7, 2015)

billski said:


> I understand it completely.  Everyone's different, and that makes the world go round.
> 
> By nature I am an explorer.  I don't like hiking the same trail, ski area, bike route, nor would I want to go to the same place every year for vacation.  The world is huge, why limit yourself to the familiar?  Frankly, I'm good for one, maybe two days at the same place.  I get restless; I enjoy a challenge, something different, something unexpected, something new.  I don't feel I need to "master" anything, but I do feel the need to explore, wander meet new people and go to new places.
> 
> Looking at this conversely, I would never dis you for being a pass-holder, nor would I say I don't understand pass-holders.  Everyone has their own reasons for doing what they do and that's OK with me.


That's the thing billski. I do go to other areas & have been to most places in the northeast & Quebec numerous times, not just once. I'd even say there are areas in VT. that I have skied more days at than K. Been to quite a few places out west too. I don't limit myself to only one area because I'm a passholder there. I like you look for deals to other mountains. I'd say since I'm a passholder 20%-25% of my ski days every year are at other areas. Out of all the areas in the northeast Killington has the most variety & is therefore the hardest place to get bored with. I'm sure there are stashes at K both on & off map that even I have never skied. Having a pass makes skiing more affordable therefore I can ski more days. Isn't that what it's all about? Last year I got my daily skiing cost at K/Pico down to under $15 a day. I don't think even you can get the cost that low looking for deals.


----------



## abc (Feb 8, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> I don't understand this post. Been a season pass holder at K for well over 10 years. Skied there quite a bit for over 40 years. I'm not bored with the place. I do enjoy skiing other mountains though but to say I'm bored with Killington doesn't compute. Put in over 30 days there last year & already up to 10 this year. I do have 4 days at other mountains this year


There's nothing to understand. 

Some people never travel beyond their own village. Some people are itching to go the next week after returning from 3 months tour of Australia! 

And Killington isn't even half the size of an average western resort. If everyone is content to ski the same mountain for 10 years, there wouldn't be a need for Steamboat, never mind Vail or Big Sky. 

I envy those who're happy with whatever they got. I have a friend who ski Bromley for years and years, never got bored.  K would be a waste


----------



## Brewbeer (Feb 8, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> where on ramshead?



Squeezeplay


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 11, 2015)

Magic or Berkshire East!


----------

